# 15/10. Allerta Viminale: scontri, proteste e disagi in tutta Italia.



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2021)

Il Viminale lancia una circolare a prefetti e questori di tutta Italia per la giornata di domani, 15 ottobre. Giornata ad altissima tensione.
Probabili azioni per intralciare la produzione e i servizi davanti a aziende, porti, aeroporti, stazioni e snodi autostradali.
Possibili contrapposizioni violente tra gruppi estremisti.

Nel frattempo no del governo alla proroga del Green Pass. I portuali di Trieste confermano lo sciopero, che sarà revocato solo in caso di rinvio dell'obbligo di Green Pass.
Il governo ha deciso di concedere una deroga ai camionisti che arrivano dall'estero. Tuonano le aziende italiane: "Vergogna, così si penalizzano le nostre imprese a favore di quelle estere".


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Viminale lancia una circolare a prefetti e questori di tutta Italia per la giornata di domani, 15 ottobre. Giornata ad altissima tensione.
> Probabili azioni per intralciare la produzione e i servizi davanti a aziende, porti, aeroporti, stazioni e snodi autostradali.
> Possibili contrapposizioni violente tra gruppi estremisti.
> 
> ...


Tante attività hanno deciso di aderire tenendo chiuso. Avanti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Stavo pensando che tra carabinieri e poliziotti ci saranno circa 30 mila persone senza vaccino. Mi chiedo cosa faranno questi e se avranno il coraggio di fare qualcosa


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Viminale lancia una circolare a prefetti e questori di tutta Italia per la giornata di domani, 15 ottobre. Giornata ad altissima tensione.
> Probabili azioni per intralciare la produzione e i servizi davanti a aziende, porti, aeroporti, stazioni e snodi autostradali.
> Possibili contrapposizioni violente tra gruppi estremisti.
> 
> ...



Tutto predetto su queste pagine in estate. Abbiamo scritto più volte che sarebbe stato un ottobre caldissimo. Il meglio deve ancora venire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando che tra carabinieri e poliziotti ci saranno circa 30 mila persone senza vaccino. Mi chiedo cosa faranno questi e se avranno il coraggio di fare qualcosa


I tizi di Forza nuova hanno dichiarato ai magistrati che c'era accordo con la polizia, tutto programmato.
Gente inaffidabile e criminali, ok, ma la cosa mi sembra plausibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto predetto su queste pagine in estate. Abbiamo scritto più volte che sarebbe stato un ottobre caldissimo. Il meglio deve ancora venire.



Domani forse succederà poco, secondo me il morto o la cosa gravissima ci sarà il 16.
Prima del ballottaggio di Roma.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I tizi di Forza nuova hanno dichiarato ai magistrati che c'era accordo con la polizia, tutto programmato.
> Gente inaffidabile e criminali, ok, ma la cosa mi sembra plausibile.


A Roma la stessa questura lo ha dichiarato, come letto ieri da Taormina da Giletti.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Era stato predetto da tempo che alla fine, invece di combattere i criminali cinesi, l'establishment e tutto il marcio intorno a questa faccenda, avremmo combattuto tra di noi, sotto l'abile regia di gente che dobbiamo pure campare.

Se c'era una speranza che succedesse, era proprio in itaglia. Ripensiamo un po' a tutto quello che è successo in questi due anni.


----------



## danjr (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Viminale lancia una circolare a prefetti e questori di tutta Italia per la giornata di domani, 15 ottobre. Giornata ad altissima tensione.
> Probabili azioni per intralciare la produzione e i servizi davanti a aziende, porti, aeroporti, stazioni e snodi autostradali.
> Possibili contrapposizioni violente tra gruppi estremisti.
> 
> ...


una giornata di gloria per gli incivili, fortuna che più dell’80% degli italiani ha senso civile


----------



## danjr (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domani forse succederà poco, secondo me il morto o la cosa gravissima ci sarà il 16.
> Prima del ballottaggio di Roma.


Perché dici?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Viminale lancia una circolare a prefetti e questori di tutta Italia per la giornata di domani, 15 ottobre. Giornata ad altissima tensione.
> Probabili azioni per intralciare la produzione e i servizi davanti a aziende, porti, aeroporti, stazioni e snodi autostradali.
> Possibili contrapposizioni violente tra gruppi estremisti.
> 
> ...


ahahahah che vigliacchi.
come in braveheart che il plantageneto si compra i nobili di scozia per vincere la guerra....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché dici?


Il 16 hanno indetto la manifestazione CGIL con i pugni chiusi, appena prima del ballottaggio.
Certi partiti cavalcano la violenza a scopi politici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahah che vigliacchi.
> come in braveheart che il plantageneto si compra i nobili di scozia per vincere la guerra....



Speriamo perlomeno che la Lamorgese faccia la fine del figlio del plantageneto... quanto è alta la finestra del Viminale?


----------



## gabri65 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Detto questo, rendiamoci conto. Il governo che concede la grazia a perfetti sconosciuti arrivati da fuori e impone proibizioni per i cittadini della nazione, come se fossero degli eletti ai quali portare rispetto. Rispetto che evidentemente manca verso i ratti di fogna italioti. Non mi meraviglierei se importano a forza orde di immigrati non vaccinati per sostituire gente che è colpevole di rifiutare la logica assurda di questo scenario.

Io mi domando se la gente che sostiene questi banditi al governo non provi un minimo di vergogna. 'Sta roba non si è mai vista sulla faccia della Terra. Mai, nemmeno ai tempi dei barbari.

L'orrore proprio.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, rendiamoci conto. Il governo che concede la grazia a perfetti sconosciuti arrivati da fuori e impone proibizioni per i cittadini della nazione, come se fossero degli eletti ai quali portare rispetto. Rispetto che evidentemente manca verso i ratti di fogna italioti. Non mi meraviglierei se importano a forza orde di immigrati non vaccinati per sostituire gente che è colpevole di rifiutare la logica assurda di questo scenario.
> 
> Io mi domando se la gente che sostiene questi banditi al governo non provi un minimo di vergogna. 'Sta roba non si è mai vista sulla faccia della Terra. Mai, nemmeno ai tempi dei barbari.
> 
> L'orrore proprio.


Siamo un unicum in tutto il mondo. Dicono che il green pass non sia una misura di controllo e prevaricazione... 

In Germania i datori di lavoro nemmeno si sognano di chiedere ai propri dipendenti se siano o meno vaccinati. E non esistono le divisioni da prima elementare "no-vax vs pro-vax" che le stesse nostre istituzioni si sono impegnate a determinare con l'ausilio dei media.

@enigmistic02, per favore attenzione alle parole censurate.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, rendiamoci conto. Il governo che concede la grazia a perfetti sconosciuti arrivati da fuori e impone proibizioni per i cittadini della nazione, come se fossero degli eletti ai quali portare rispetto. Rispetto che evidentemente manca verso i ratti di fogna italioti. *Non mi meraviglierei se importano a forza orde di immigrati non vaccinati per sostituire gente che è colpevole di rifiutare la logica assurda di questo scenario.
> 
> Io mi domando se la gente che sostiene questi banditi al governo non provi un minimo di vergogna.* 'Sta roba non si è mai vista sulla faccia della Terra. Mai, nemmeno ai tempi dei barbari.
> 
> L'orrore proprio.



Non servirà.
Come abbiamo visto anche qui dentro (diciamo che mw è un piccolo microcosmo),chi è pro-vaccino a prescindere non si pone neanche la domanda del green pass. Loro sono vaccinati,hanno il greenpass,quindi tutti gli italiani devono averlo,poi non importa se è un ricatto,una prova di forza del governo o altro,l'importante è uniformarsi alla massa.
"Il popolo" è diviso già da tempo proprio su questa questione,quindi non sarà affatto difficile trovare i buoni e i cattivi.

E il governo non avrà particolari problemi nel trovare sostituti (non solo immigrati,ma tanti italiani che se ne fottono delle manifestazioni),se non in quei lavori in cui l'esperienza è fondamentale.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> @enigmistic02, per favore attenzione alle parole censurate.


Me l'ero auto-censurata, scrivendo solo la prima e l'ultima lettera appositamente per non offendere il senso del pudore altrui. Ora che so che non si può nemmeno dare l'idea dell'imprecazione, evito.


----------



## capitano4 (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Siamo un unicum in tutto il mondo. Dicono che il green pass non sia una misura di controllo e prevaricazione...
> 
> In Germania i datori di lavoro nemmeno si sognano di chiedere ai propri dipendenti se siano o meno vaccinati. E non esistono le divisioni da prima elementare "no-vax vs pro-vax" che le stesse nostre istituzioni si sono impegnate a determinare con l'ausilio dei media.
> 
> @enigmistic02, per favore attenzione alle parole censurate.


Mio fratello vive e lavora in Germania, ha dovuto fare la vaccinazione completa pena restare a casa senza stipendio. Sto leggendo una marea di boiate questi giorni da far accapponare la pelle. Pensavo che i problemi dell'Italia partissero dall'alto, quanto mi sbagliavo


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

capitano4 ha scritto:


> Mio fratello vive e lavora in Germania, ha dovuto fare la vaccinazione completa pena restare a casa senza stipendio. Sto leggendo una marea di boiate questi giorni da far accapponare la pelle. Pensavo che i problemi dell'Italia partissero dall'alto, quanto mi sbagliavo


Io ho un'amica che ci lavora. Le aziende sono obbligate a fornire due test rapidi fai da te ai propri dipendenti, facoltativi (che per altro, è bene dirlo, costano meno di un euro). Non esiste nessun obbligo di vaccino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Io ho un'amica che ci lavora. Le aziende sono obbligate a fornire due test rapidi fai da te ai propri dipendenti, facoltativi (che per altro, è bene dirlo, costano meno di un euro). Non esiste nessun obbligo di vaccino.


Più che altro bisogna sempre capire quando è un'azienda che ti impone qualcosa o le leggi dello Stato. Di fatto molte aziende possono imporre cose non regolari e ricattare il dipendente in diverse situazioni al di là della vicenda green pass in se.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non servirà.
> Come abbiamo visto anche qui dentro (diciamo che mw è un piccolo microcosmo),chi è pro-vaccino a prescindere non si pone neanche la domanda del green pass. Loro sono vaccinati,hanno il greenpass,quindi tutti gli italiani devono averlo,poi non importa se è un ricatto,una prova di forza del governo o altro,l'importante è uniformarsi alla massa.
> "Il popolo" è diviso già da tempo proprio su questa questione,quindi non sarà affatto difficile trovare i buoni e i cattivi.
> 
> E il governo non avrà particolari problemi nel trovare sostituti (non solo immigrati,ma tanti italiani che se ne fottono delle manifestazioni),se non in quei lavori in cui l'esperienza è fondamentale.


guarda che è una prova di forza del governo tanto quanto la è di voi dissidenti.
2 fazioni che non vogliono sentire ragioni su un argomento ridicolo rispetto ai veri problemi.
non cambierà molto se avremo qualche vaccinato in più, probabilmente spenderemo molti meno soldi in sanità per curarvi ma nulla più. come non cambierebbe un tubo a voi farvi il vaccino perchè ormai anche la scusa della paura che non sia approvato o robe così veramente non tiene proprio più. nemmeno voi ci credete che il vaccino possa fare male secondo me, sarebbe un problema serio se milioni di persone si fossero fatte fregare fa facebook in questo modo.
rimane solo un muro contro muro. natoo da sinistra contro destra. sempre loro.
io vedo che una minima ragione contro al nulla cosmico dei novax la ha il governo.
comunque indipendentemente dal fatto che questi siano cani mafiosi, i peggiori politici sulla terra che fanno di tutto per affossare il loro paese, in questo caso li sostengo perchè di principio un paese non si deve mai piegare a delle minoranze che fanno proteste senza senso solo per tenere buoni gli animi.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Ottobre 2021)

> nemmeno voi ci credete che il vaccino possa fare male secondo me


C'è ben poco da credere, è un fatto che *possa *in alcuni casi far male o uccidere. Un *fatto*. Poi se volete fare i Buri0ni o Cecchi Pa0ne di turno e mentire dicendo che non esistono eventi avversi e morti, sebbene sia facilmente riscontrabile è un altro discorso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *guarda che è una prova di forza del governo tanto quanto la è di voi dissidenti.*
> 2 fazioni che non vogliono sentire ragioni su un argomento ridicolo rispetto ai veri problemi.
> non cambierà molto se avremo qualche vaccinato in più, probabilmente spenderemo molti meno soldi in sanità per curarvi ma nulla più. come non cambierebbe un tubo a voi farvi il vaccino perchè ormai anche la scusa della paura che non sia approvato o robe così veramente non tiene proprio più. nemmeno voi ci credete che il vaccino possa fare male secondo me, sarebbe un problema serio se milioni di persone si fossero fatte fregare fa facebook in questo modo.
> rimane solo un muro contro muro. natoo da sinistra contro destra. sempre loro.
> ...



No,per niente.
La prova di forza è solo del governo (che di certo non si aspettava un risveglio degli italiani,ormai assopiti da tempo!). 

Vogliono lasciare le restrizione perchè temono un colpo di coda del virus?
Bene,ma non puoi inserire una restrizione del genere sul lavoro.
E questa caro mio deve essere una battaglia di tutti,non solo dei non vaccinati.

Pensa che beffa,persone che hanno lavorato senza sosta in piena pandemia e che da domani si ritroveranno respinte per un inutile greenpass  

E questo doveva essere il governo dei migliori ?


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> C'è ben poco da credere, è un fatto che *possa *in alcuni casi far male o uccidere. Un *fatto*. Poi se volete fare i Buri0ni o Cecchi Pa0ne di turno e mentire dicendo che non esistono eventi avversi e morti, sebbene sia facilmente riscontrabile è un altro discorso.


Quindi deduco che tu non abbia mai preso un farmaco in vita tua...perchè tutti i farmaci hanno effetti collaterali anche gravissimi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,per niente.
> La prova di forza è solo del governo (che di certo non si aspettava un risveglio degli italiani,ormai assopiti da tempo!).
> 
> Vogliono lasciare le restrizione perchè temono un colpo di coda del virus?
> ...


era ovvio lo mettessero sul lavoro scusa, è la cosa più importante per ognuno di noi. o meglio l'hanno fatta diventare. siamo schiavetti del sistema e senza lavoro al giorno d'oggi non crepi ma sei un derelitto in pratica.

non ha senso lasciare restrizioni per tutti solo per far contenti il 10% dei novax o giù di li. si sarebbero incavolati, giustamente, l'80% dei vaccinati.
ci vuol poco a farsi sta puntura, mica ti chiedono un anno di militare. se sta puntura è la privazione della libertà cos'era perdere un anno in caserma?

l'unica alternativa era far firmare che i novax si pagano le proprie ospedalizzazioni e 1/20 di quelle generali (dato che a loro dire il vaccino scongiura al 95% la forma grave).

perchè alla fine parliamoci chiaro: chi non si vaccina costa un mare di soldi allo stato, potenzialmente. ma il "potenzialmente" sui grandi numeri diventa "certamente"


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda che è una prova di forza del governo tanto quanto la è di voi dissidenti.
> 2 fazioni che non vogliono sentire ragioni su un argomento ridicolo rispetto ai veri problemi.
> non cambierà molto se avremo qualche vaccinato in più, probabilmente spenderemo molti meno soldi in sanità per curarvi ma nulla più. come non cambierebbe un tubo a voi farvi il vaccino perchè ormai anche la scusa della paura che non sia approvato o robe così veramente non tiene proprio più. nemmeno voi ci credete che il vaccino possa fare male secondo me, sarebbe un problema serio se milioni di persone si fossero fatte fregare fa facebook in questo modo.
> rimane solo un muro contro muro. natoo da sinistra contro destra. sempre loro.
> ...



Non capisco dove tu veda questo scontro fra destra e sinistra. Non esiste, è un fatto che non può essere contestato dal momento che per la prima volta nella storia della repubblica cani, gatti e topi si sono trovati tutti assieme al tavolo della mangiatoia. Si va avanti a decreti in stato d'emergenza. Gli unici rimasti all'opposizione, a torto o a ragione, a dispetto di qualsiasi tipo di ragionamento o tentativo di confronto, vengono moralmente stuprati dalla super potentissima propaganda di stato, divenendo automaticamente negazionisti, fascisti, terroristi, definizioni che in condizioni normali sarebbero da denuncia.

La leggenda per la quale chi ha deciso di non iniettarsi nulla in corpo (che sia per paura, prudenza o coscienza) si sia informata su facebook o, come detto da altri, dallo zio Mimmo, è solo un'ennesima strumentalizzazione intellettuale. Che poi, se parliamo di video conferenze di virologi, professori universitari, pneumologi/endocrinologi da tutto il mondo che invitano quanto meno alla prudenza (non tanto sull'efficacia, quanto più sulla sicurezza a medio lungo termine, portando dati, testimonianze dirette e quesiti certo non banali) non sono meno autorevoli se vengono postate su un social. D'altronde al tg nazionale non le passano.

E' un errore anche parlare di numeri di protesta irrisori perché, ammesso e non concesso che si siano effettivamente vaccinati l'80% degli italiani, una buona fetta di esso si è trovata costretta e non ha potuto scegliere. Questo non significa avvallare la strategia in atto. Ed è per questo motivo che anche loro, i vaccinati con la forza, da domani protesteranno per un green pass coercitivo, illiberale, che non ha nulla a che vedere con la salute pubblica. Non lo dico io, lo dicono i loro fautori per primi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era ovvio lo mettessero sul lavoro scusa, è la cosa più importante per ognuno di noi. o meglio l'hanno fatta diventare. siamo schiavetti del sistema e senza lavoro al giorno d'oggi non ***** ma sei un derelitto in pratica.
> 
> non ha senso lasciare restrizioni per tutti solo per far contenti il 10% dei novax o giù di li. si sarebbero incavolati, giustamente, l'80% dei vaccinati.
> ci vuol poco a farsi sta puntura, mica ti chiedono un anno di militare. se sta puntura è la privazione della libertà cos'era perdere un anno in caserma?
> ...



Era ovvio che lo mettessero sul lavoro ?
Per cosa ?
Per una "sicurezza" dei lavoratori o per coercizione collettiva ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> C'è ben poco da credere, è un fatto che *possa *in alcuni casi far male o uccidere. Un *fatto*. Poi se volete fare i Buri0ni o Cecchi Pa0ne di turno e mentire dicendo che non esistono eventi avversi e morti, sebbene sia facilmente riscontrabile è un altro discorso.


si ma puoi anche morire sul lavoro o andandoci se è per quello, anzi è decine di volte più probabile.
non per questo sento gente che non vuole lavorare perchè rischioso.

l'unica cosa che contano sono i numeri, chi usa la scusa del vaccino "pericoloso" non ha dimestichezza coi numeri. se hai paura del vaccino allora dovresti chiuderti al cesso e non guardare neanche dal buco della serratura, perchè è più probabile che il tuo cane che non ha mai fatto male ad una mosca impazzisca e ti sbrani.


----------



## Andris (14 Ottobre 2021)

hanno scelto una pessima data per iniziare questa farneticazione, perchè da che io ricordi la gran parte degli scioperi in giorni lavorativi avviene di venerdì

si sta parlando molto del settore privato, ma attenzione a quello pubblico.
fare attenzione al numero di ferie, di 104, malattia che verranno utilizzate da domani fino alle feste di Natale.
quando c'è silenzio è perchè si sta tramando qualcosa...non credo che nel pubblico impiego si piegheranno facilmemente ed anche stavolta hanno più strumenti per scamparsela.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi deduco che tu non abbia mai preso un farmaco in vita tua...perchè tutti i farmaci hanno effetti collaterali anche gravissimi.


Non c'entra nulla. Ho risposto a un'affermazione che sosteneva che i vaccini non fanno male ovvero a una menzogna perchè che abbiamo causano morti e eventi avversi è un fatto. Non ha senso quindi la tua domanda in quel contesto. Perchè la risposta non cambia ciò che sostenevo e che è un fatto: Astrazeneca, J&J, Moderna e Pfizer hanno causato morti e eventia avversi. Statisticamente pochi, ma li hanno causati, punto.
Però ti rispondo comunque ed è l'ennesima volta che rispondo alla stessa cosa sul forum perchè da mesi viene tirata fuori sta cosa dei medicinali, soprattutto il grande tormentone degli estremisti vax: "e allora la tachipirina!?!?1?".
La risposta è semplicissima e la ribadisco per l'ennesima volta: i medicinali NON sono obbligatori né forzati (e sugli stessi c'è, solitamente, trasparenza).
Hanno rischi e sei libero di scegliere se assumerli o no, è una scelta tua.
Il problema è se un vaccino o un medicinale viene imposto o comunque vieni forzato ad aassumerlo. È questo il punto. Se uno decide liberamente di prendere il vaccino cosciente dei rischi fa bene per quanto mi riguarda, considerato che anche il covid è pericoloso.Nuovamente ripeto che non voglio denigrare il vaccino né spingere persone a evitarlo. Voglio solo la verità, la trasparenza e la libertà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non capisco dove tu veda questo scontro fra destra e sinistra. Non esiste, è un fatto che non può essere contestato dal momento che per la prima volta nella storia della repubblica cani, gatti e topi si sono trovati tutti assieme al tavolo della mangiatoia. Si va avanti a decreti in stato d'emergenza. Gli unici rimasti all'opposizione, a torto o a ragione, a dispetto di qualsiasi tipo di ragionamento o tentativo di confronto, vengono moralmente stuprati dalla super potentissima propaganda di stato, divenendo automaticamente negazionisti, fascisti, terroristi, definizioni che in condizioni normali sarebbero da denuncia.
> 
> La leggenda per la quale chi ha deciso di non iniettarsi nulla in corpo (che sia per paura, prudenza o coscienza) si sia informata su facebook o, come detto da altri, dallo zio Mimmo, è solo un'ennesima strumentalizzazione intellettuale. Che poi, se parliamo di video conferenze di virologi, professori universitari, pneumologi/endocrinologi da tutto il mondo che invitano quanto meno alla prudenza (non tanto sull'efficacia, quanto più sulla sicurezza a medio lungo termine, portando dati, testimonianze dirette e quesiti certo non banali) non sono meno autorevoli se vengono postate su un social. D'altronde al tg nazionale non le passano.
> 
> E' un errore anche parlare di numeri di protesta irrisori perché, ammesso e non concesso che si siano effettivamente vaccinati l'80% degli italiani, una buona fetta di esso si è trovata costretta e non ha potuto scegliere. Questo non significa avvallare la strategia in atto. Ed è per questo motivo che anche loro, i vaccinati con la forza, da domani protesteranno per un green pass coercitivo, illiberale, che non ha nulla a che vedere con la salute pubblica. Non lo dico io, lo dicono i loro fautori per primi.


se domani ci son in strada 1M di persone, il 99% di questi è di destra. ci metto l'osso del collo. perchè non esiste altra ragione, se non quella politica, per intestardirsi su questo green pass.

la marea di gente che dice no fa parte del teatrino mediatico che da anni si viene sempre a creare per dividere 2 fazioni e distrarre la gente dalle cose realmente importanti. come sarebbe stato il viceversa, perchè se il vaccino fosse stato veleno stai sicuro che qualcuno avrebbe fatto video in difesa del vaccino. ma è ovvio tutti cercano visibilità.
bisogna credere nei numeri non nelle parole di loschi farabutti.
non so quanti saranno domani, spero siano pochi perchè per me è tutta gente condizionabile, che si è fatta fregare.
l'energia è cresciuta di quanto? del 100% o giù di li... neanche lo so. ne ha parlato qualcuno? missione compiuta.
io la vedo così, domani combatterete per una vittoria di pirro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Era ovvio che lo mettessero sul lavoro ?
> Per cosa ?
> Per una "sicurezza" dei lavoratori o per coercizione collettiva ?


per vincere la loro battaglia no?


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> hanno scelto una pessima data per iniziare questa farneticazione, perchè da che io ricordi la gran parte degli scioperi in giorni lavorativi avviene di venerdì
> 
> si sta parlando molto del settore privato, ma attenzione a quello pubblico.
> fare attenzione al numero di ferie, di 104, malattia che verranno utilizzate da domani fino alle feste di Natale.
> quando c'è silenzio è perchè si sta tramando qualcosa...non credo che nel pubblico impiego si piegheranno facilmemente ed anche stavolta hanno più strumenti per scamparsela.


Beh ma se uno si prende 2 mesi di ferie da qui a Natale è un suo diritto e nessuno può dire nulla. Invece prendere la 104 quando non c'è necessità è un reato. E la malattia lo stesso, aumenteranno a manetta le visite fiscali, e se ti beccano poi si che rischi il licenziamento. Il gioco non vale la candela.


----------



## Andris (14 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ma se uno si prende 2 mesi di ferie da qui a Natale è un suo diritto e nessuno può dire nulla. Invece prendere la 104 quando non c'è necessità è un reato. E la malattia lo stesso, aumenteranno a manetta le visite fiscali, e se ti beccano poi si che rischi il licenziamento. Il gioco non vale la candela.


sì è tuo diritto ma in azienda PMI l'imprenditore ti dice "Aspetta non è il momento, non ci lasciare adesso" e quindi le ferie non vengono prese se non proprio impellente oppure prese non tutte insieme.
nel pubblico impiego nessuno ti rompe le palle e se hai le ferie accumulate basta che avvisi così il gioco è fatto, a meno che non hai un ruolo apicale fondamentale e non riescono a rimpiazzarti

per malattia e 104 ci aggiorniamo più avanti, ho questa sensazione.
vedremo se avverà o meno un aumento.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se domani ci son in strada 1M di persone, il 99% di questi è di destra. ci metto l'osso del collo. perchè non esiste altra ragione, se non quella politica, per intestardirsi su questo green pass.
> 
> la marea di gente che dice no fa parte del teatrino mediatico che da anni si viene sempre a creare per dividere 2 fazioni e distrarre la gente dalle cose realmente importanti. come sarebbe stato il viceversa, perchè se il vaccino fosse stato veleno stai sicuro che qualcuno avrebbe fatto video in difesa del vaccino. ma è ovvio tutti cercano visibilità.
> bisogna credere nei numeri non nelle parole di loschi farabutti.
> ...


Bisogna saper ascoltare tutti, guardare al di là del proprio naso (o dei propri confini), contestualizzare, fare critica costruttiva e poi scegliere cosa è meglio. Bisognerebbe anche saper cambiare prospettiva, nonché ampliarla, e senza credere di avere la ragione assoluta.

Non si manifesta per una mera questione di dominanza partitica, questa è una tua interpretazione, se mi consenti anche piuttosto semplicistica. Però hai il diritto di crederci.


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla. Ho risposto a un'affermazione che sosteneva che i vaccini non fanno male ovvero a una menzogna perchè che abbiamo causano morti e eventi avversi è un fatto. Non ha senso quindi la tua domanda in quel contesto. Perchè la risposta non cambia ciò che sostenevo e che è un fatto: Astrazeneca, J&J, Moderna e Pfizer hanno causato morti e eventia avversi. Statisticamente pochi, ma li hanno causati, punto.
> Però ti rispondo comunque ed è l'ennesima volta che rispondo alla stessa cosa sul forum perchè da mesi viene tirata fuori sta cosa dei medicinali, soprattutto il grande tormentone degli estremisti vax: "e allora la tachipirina!?!?1?".
> La risposta è semplicissima e la ribadisco per l'ennesima volta: i medicinali NON sono obbligatori né forzati (e sugli stessi c'è, solitamente, trasparenza).
> Hanno rischi e sei libero di scegliere se assumerli o no, è una scelta tua.
> Il problema è se un vaccino o un medicinale viene imposto o comunque vieni forzato ad aassumerlo. È questo il punto. Se uno decide liberamente di prendere il vaccino cosciente dei rischi fa bene per quanto mi riguarda, considerato che anche il covid è pericoloso.Nuovamente ripeto che non voglio denigrare il vaccino né spingere persone a evitarlo. Voglio solo la verità, la trasparenza e la libertà.


Non capisco. Io non ho messo in dubbio che i vaccini hanno reazioni avverse. Come hai detto tu è un fatto. Ma è un fatto anche che tutti i farmaci e vaccini sul mercato hanno reazioni avverse che possono portare anche al decesso. Per il resto il vaccino covid non è imposto né si viene forzati ad assumerlo. Ed anche questo è un dato di fatto. Viene chiesto a chi non si vaccina di fare 3 tamponi a settimana (potremmo discutere che siano sufficienti 2 e che i prezzi siano troppo alti rispetto al resto d'Europa). Ed anzi sei più forzato a prendere un normale farmaco quando non stai bene, perché se non lo prendi peggiori...


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì è tuo diritto ma in azienda PMI l'imprenditore ti dice "Aspetta non è il momento, non ci lasciare adesso" e quindi le ferie non vengono prese se non proprio impellente oppure prese non tutte insieme.
> nel pubblico impiego nessuno ti rompe le palle e se hai le ferie accumulate basta che avvisi così il gioco è fatto, a meno che non hai un ruolo apicale fondamentale e non riescono a rimpiazzarti
> 
> per malattia e 104 ci aggiorniamo più avanti, ho questa sensazione.
> vedremo se avverà o meno.


Ma difatti è possibile che nella Pa e nelle grandi aziende qualcuno prenda 2 mesi di ferie e sinceramente non vedo il problema. Anche se ormai anche nelle grandi aziende non fanno più accumulare ferie a seguito di una norma comunitaria. Su 104 e malattia non metto in dubbi che in diversi le prendano abusivamente, siamo in Italia è scontato. Ma stavolta soprattutto nella Pa rischiano visite fiscali a raffica con gravi conseguenze se vengono beccati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per vincere la loro battaglia no?



E allora da domani scopriranno che la battaglia non potrà essere vinta con la pipa in bocca.
E sai perchè ?
Perchè è una battaglia inutile,perchè non la stai introducendo in Libia,stato con il 4% di popolazione vaccinata,ma in Italia,con l'85% di popolazione vaccinata.

Questa era una misura ESTREMA che poteva essere introdotta solamente nel caso il piano vaccinale si fosse rivelato fallimentare (e sarebbe stata una delle ultimissime opzioni)

E invece vogliono fare la guerra a quella minuscola % di persone che per 1000 motivi non vogliono fare il vaccino ne avere un lasciapassare per poter lavorare.

Non gli basta l'85% della popolazione vaccinata,no,vogliono tirare avanti per ricevere l'applauso dall'ad di pfizer.
Vediamo da domani che strategie adotteranno questi incapaci...ops,governo dei migliori.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma puoi anche morire sul lavoro o andandoci se è per quello, anzi è decine di volte più probabile.
> non per questo sento gente che non vuole lavorare perchè rischioso.
> 
> l'unica cosa che contano sono i numeri, chi usa la scusa del vaccino "pericoloso" non ha dimestichezza coi numeri. se hai paura del vaccino allora dovresti chiuderti al cesso e non guardare neanche dal buco della serratura, perchè è più probabile che il tuo cane che non ha mai fatto male ad una mosca impazzisca e ti sbrani.


Però la gente, solitamente, a parte chi ha fatto di una passione il suo lavoro, lavora per necessità non per scelta. In realtà chi fa un lavoro particolarmente pericoloso vorrebbe evitare eccome. 

Sul fatto che poi sia statisticamente difficile morire per il vaccino posso anche esser d'accordo, anche se si potrebbe affermare che sotto i 50 anni è anche difficile morire di covid.


----------



## mil77 (15 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Bisogna saper ascoltare tutti, guardare al di là del proprio naso (o dei propri confini), contestualizzare, fare critica costruttiva e poi scegliere cosa è meglio. Bisognerebbe anche saper cambiare prospettiva, nonché ampliarla, e senza credere di avere la ragione assoluta.
> 
> Non si manifesta per una mera questione di dominanza partitica, questa è una tua interpretazione, se mi consenti anche piuttosto semplicistica. Però hai il diritto di crederci.


Quindi stai dicendo che tu ascolti tutti, guardi al di là del tuo naso, contestualizzi, cambi prospettiva, la ampli e scegli cosa è meglio, mentre chi non la pensa come te no? Chi non la pensa come te non guarda al di là del suo naso, non cambia la prospettiva e non sceglie cosa è meglio?


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2021)

comunque la cosa più surreale è che obbligano le persone che hanno avuto il covid dall'anno scorso senza gravi conseguenze a fare qualcosa dicendo che questa malattia sia pericolosa.
una persona che non ha avuto il covid dice ad una persona che l'ha avuto di doversi preoccupare del covid.
sembra una battuta che si legge sul cucciolone algida.
è come se uno ha fatto la guerra, è sopravvissuto senza gravi danni ed uno che la studia sui libri o la sente sui mass media dice che la guerra sia più pericolosa di quel che lui ha vissuto.

ricordiamo sempre a queste persone prima veniva detto che non servisse vaccinarsi, poichè l'immunità naturale supera quella da vaccino, poi "con una dose i dati mostrano una protezione ottimale" e addirittura c'è chi ne ha fatte due come se fosse il bis al ristorante senza che nessuno muovesse obiezioni a riguardo al centro vaccinale.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che tu ascolti tutti, guardi al di là del tuo naso, contestualizzi, cambi prospettiva, la ampli e scegli cosa è meglio, mentre chi non la pensa come te no? Chi non la pensa come te non guarda al di là del suo naso, non cambia la prospettiva e non sceglie cosa è meglio?


Se hai modo di leggere i miei precedenti interventi e i post ai quali ho scelto di rispondere, potrai capire a chi mi rivolgo.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non capisco. Io non ho messo in dubbio che i vaccini hanno reazioni avverse. Come hai detto tu è un fatto. Ma è un fatto anche che tutti i farmaci e vaccini sul mercato hanno reazioni avverse che possono portare anche al decesso. Per il resto il vaccino covid non è imposto né si viene forzati ad assumerlo. Ed anche questo è un dato di fatto. Viene chiesto a chi non si vaccina di fare 3 tamponi a settimana (potremmo discutere che siano sufficienti 2 e che i prezzi siano troppo alti rispetto al resto d'Europa). Ed anzi sei più forzato a prendere un normale farmaco quando non stai bene, perché se non lo prendi peggiori...


Il fatto è che tu riprendevi la mia risposta a willycoyote che sosteneva che non c'eran pericoli coi vaccini.
Dover ricorrere a tamponi invasivi continui e a pagamento per lavorare è essere forzati a fare il vaccino. Esistono tamponi salivari e nasali non invasivi ma un ministro ha dichiarato pubblicamente che i non vaccinati devono soffrire e ci sono circolari dell'altro ministro atte a boicottare tamponi non invasivi.
Tutti quelli che si son vaccinati da metà settembre sono stati forzati dolorosamente a farlo proprio per evitare costi, tamponi invasivi e complicati da far quadrare con gli impegni per cui serve il greenpass. Ho visto persone piangere perchè forzate perchè costrette a vaccinarsi in quanto non riuscivano a giostrarsi coi tamponi tra lavoro e accesso ad esempio agli asili dove non possono portare e riprendere i figli perchè senza greenpass non possono accedere e il personale non accompagna i bambini all'uscita. Voi la fate facile con "basta fare tamponi" ma non è così facile se uno lavora e ha altri impegni, trovare posti e orari per fare i tamponi facendo quadrare gli orari di scadenza del greenpass (che poi c'è questa idiozia che se entro al lavoro con greenpass valido è un problema se scade prima dell'uscita).


----------



## __king george__ (15 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda che è una prova di forza del governo tanto quanto la è di voi dissidenti.
> 2 fazioni che non vogliono sentire ragioni su un argomento ridicolo rispetto ai veri problemi.
> non cambierà molto se avremo qualche vaccinato in più, probabilmente spenderemo molti meno soldi in sanità per curarvi ma nulla più. come non cambierebbe un tubo a voi farvi il vaccino perchè ormai anche la scusa della paura che non sia approvato o robe così veramente non tiene proprio più. nemmeno voi ci credete che il vaccino possa fare male secondo me, sarebbe un problema serio se milioni di persone si fossero fatte fregare fa facebook in questo modo.
> rimane solo un muro contro muro. natoo da sinistra contro destra. sempre loro.
> ...


anche perchè sennò sarebbe la fine parliamoci chiaro..se 8 italiani su 10 la pensano in un modo e cambi le regole per far contenti quei 2 perchè fanno "casino" è un bel problema..

io sono democratico e preferisco che tendenzialmente la ragione l'abbia la maggioranza,,anche se a volte sono nella minoranza anche io ma tant'è...

io potrei non aver simpatia per nessuna religione ad esempio...ma se la maggioranza degli italiani vuole le chiese non pretendo che le eliminino..e non mi sembrerebbe giusto cercare di ottenerlo con la forza


----------



## danjr (15 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Io ho un'amica che ci lavora. Le aziende sono obbligate a fornire due test rapidi fai da te ai propri dipendenti, facoltativi (che per altro, è bene dirlo, costano meno di un euro). Non esiste nessun obbligo di vaccino.


Intanto, non so se è un caso, in Germania hanno il quadruplo dei nostri casi giornalieri


----------



## danjr (15 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che tu riprendevi la mia risposta a willycoyote che sosteneva che non c'eran pericoli coi vaccini.
> Dover ricorrere a tamponi invasivi continui e a pagamento per lavorare è essere forzati a fare il vaccino. Esistono tamponi salivari e nasali non invasivi ma un ministro ha dichiarato pubblicamente che i non vaccinati devono soffrire e ci sono circolari dell'altro ministro atte a boicottare tamponi non invasivi.
> Tutti quelli che si son vaccinati da metà settembre sono stati forzati dolorosamente a farlo proprio per evitare costi, tamponi invasivi e complicati da far quadrare con gli impegni per cui serve il greenpass. Ho visto persone piangere perchè forzate perchè costrette a vaccinarsi in quanto non riuscivano a giostrarsi coi tamponi tra lavoro e accesso ad esempio agli asili dove non possono portare e riprendere i figli perchè senza greenpass non possono accedere e il personale non accompagna i bambini all'uscita. Voi la fate facile con "basta fare tamponi" ma non è così facile se uno lavora e ha altri impegni, trovare posti e orari per fare i tamponi facendo quadrare gli orari di scadenza del greenpass (che poi c'è questa idiozia che se entro al lavoro con greenpass valido è un problema se scade prima dell'uscita).


oltre alla paura delle punture bisogna anche aggiungere la paura di infilarsi un micro stecchino nel naso per pochi secondi


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E allora da domani scopriranno che la battaglia non potrà essere vinta con la pipa in bocca.
> E sai perchè ?
> Perchè è una battaglia inutile,perchè non la stai introducendo in Libia,stato con il 4% di popolazione vaccinata,ma in Italia,con l'85% di popolazione vaccinata.
> 
> ...



io ragiono proprio al contrario. è questa gente che fa la guerra allo stato perchè non gli va bene un cacchio. sono sempre i soliti che il virus non esiste, il virus è morto, il lockdown non serve, il vaccino fa morire, i morti del virus sono finti, w l'economia e chissene della salute, selezione naturale, lasciateci lavorare ecc. comunque credo di essermmi spiegato.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche perchè sennò sarebbe la fine parliamoci chiaro..se 8 italiani su 10 la pensano in un modo e cambi le regole per far contenti quei 2 perchè fanno "casino" è un bel problema..
> 
> io sono democratico e preferisco che tendenzialmente la ragione l'abbia la maggioranza,,anche se a volte sono nella minoranza anche io ma tant'è...
> 
> io potrei non aver simpatia per nessuna religione ad esempio...ma se la maggioranza degli italiani vuole le chiese non pretendo che le eliminino..e non mi sembrerebbe giusto cercare di ottenerlo con la forza


Quindi se la maggioranza volesse le leggi razziali non ti sembrebbe mica giusto pretendere non vengano attuate.
La libertà individuale è ben più importante di un mero sistema politico quale è la democrazia. Quest'ultima deve avere dei limiti e quei limiti sono le libertà individuali. Altrimenti poi non stupiamoci se la democrazia fallisce altrove: se faccio parte di una minoranza cosa mi cambia se i miei diritti vengono violati da una dittatura o da una maggioranza democratica?


----------



## numero 3 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,per niente.
> La prova di forza è solo del governo (che di certo non si aspettava un risveglio degli italiani,ormai assopiti da tempo!).
> 
> Vogliono lasciare le restrizione perchè temono un colpo di coda del virus?
> ...


Io sono uno di quelli che ha lavorato sempre in piena pandemia e ora per lavorare devi fare il vaccino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però la gente, solitamente, a parte chi ha fatto di una passione il suo lavoro, lavora per necessità non per scelta. In realtà chi fa un lavoro particolarmente pericoloso vorrebbe evitare eccome.
> 
> Sul fatto che poi sia statisticamente difficile morire per il vaccino posso anche esser d'accordo, anche se si potrebbe affermare che sotto i 50 anni è anche difficile morire di covid.


be certo il lavoro è un obbligo, vedi che mi dai ragione? obbligo che è più pericoloso di questo vaccino.
ma nessuno ha mai fatto queste polemiche. 

sotto ai 50 anni ne va all'ospedale 1 su 100 e sta male per vaccino 1 su 1 milione. e per male intendo male male non un po' di febbre mezza giornata. son stati fatti 90M di vaccini solo da noi ti rendi conto che statisticamente è un numero altissimo.
dovremmo farci un'idea di quanto son costate tutte queste persone all'ospedale e in TI.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se domani ci son in strada 1M di persone, il 99% di questi è di destra. ci metto l'osso del collo. perchè non esiste altra ragione, se non quella politica, per intestardirsi su questo green pass.
> 
> la marea di gente che dice no fa parte del teatrino mediatico che da anni si viene sempre a creare per dividere 2 fazioni e distrarre la gente dalle cose realmente importanti. come sarebbe stato il viceversa, perchè se il vaccino fosse stato veleno stai sicuro che qualcuno avrebbe fatto video in difesa del vaccino. ma è ovvio tutti cercano visibilità.
> bisogna credere nei numeri non nelle parole di loschi farabutti.
> ...


Il like è per la questione energetica. In realtà legata al gas. Di cui nessuno ha parlato, volutamente.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> oltre alla paura delle punture bisogna anche aggiungere la paura di infilarsi un micro stecchino nel naso per pochi secondi


Mi dispiace per te che anziché discutere cerchi ripetutamente di provocare. 
Immagino non abbia molto senso ripetere per l'ennesima volta non è la paura di una puntura ma degli eventi avversi, tra cui la morte, che potrebbe causare e che ha causato, sebbene rari a livello statistico.
Lo stecchino non viene infilato purtroppo solo nel caso ma fino a toccare il retro della faringe e non è per pochi secondi se devi ripeterlo continuamente a giorni alterni. Non si tratta di paura ma di fastidio e alla lunga anche di dolore (tralasciando poi il fatto che sono in corso alcuni studi per capire se i tamponi naso-oro-faringei possono aumentare il rischio di meningite trasportando i meningococchi dalla mucosa ai vasi sanguigni nel caso di piccoli traumi causati dal test; al momento sembrerebbe di no, speriamo la cosa sia confermata). Ora prosegui pure a provocare e a prendere in giro chi la pensa diversamente, se hai piacere nel farlo.


----------



## Zlatan87 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Mah così per capire, vi ricordate di questi tempi in che condizioni eravamo senza i vaccini?
Eppure i numeri non mentono... 
Magari a qualcuno piaceva il lockdown boh... faccio veramente fatica a comprendere il pensiero umano!
E non vado avanti...


----------



## sharp (15 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla. Ho risposto a un'affermazione che sosteneva che i vaccini non fanno male ovvero a una menzogna perchè che abbiamo causano morti e eventi avversi è un fatto. Non ha senso quindi la tua domanda in quel contesto. Perchè la risposta non cambia ciò che sostenevo e che è un fatto: Astrazeneca, J&J, Moderna e Pfizer hanno causato morti e eventia avversi. Statisticamente pochi, ma li hanno causati, punto.
> Però ti rispondo comunque ed è l'ennesima volta che rispondo alla stessa cosa sul forum perchè da mesi viene tirata fuori sta cosa dei medicinali, soprattutto il grande tormentone degli estremisti vax: "e allora la tachipirina!?!?1?".
> La risposta è semplicissima e la ribadisco per l'ennesima volta: i medicinali NON sono obbligatori né forzati (e sugli stessi c'è, solitamente, trasparenza).
> Hanno rischi e sei libero di scegliere se assumerli o no, è una scelta tua.
> Il problema è se un vaccino o un medicinale viene imposto o comunque vieni forzato ad aassumerlo. È questo il punto. Se uno decide liberamente di prendere il vaccino cosciente dei rischi fa bene per quanto mi riguarda, considerato che anche il covid è pericoloso.Nuovamente ripeto che non voglio denigrare il vaccino né spingere persone a evitarlo. Voglio solo la verità, la trasparenza e la libertà.


Tra qualche mese è possibile se non probabile che l'immunizzazione conferita dal vaccino cali drasticamente. Ora qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi per quale motivo l'80 per cento della popolazione dovrebbe continuare a vaccinarsi per garantire a quel 20 per cento che se ne frega le libertà economiche e sociali. Sinceramente anche basta. Si torni pure in lockdown. Io posso lavorare anche da casa, i portuali e molti altri che vanno in piazza a protestare non so.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

sharp ha scritto:


> Tra qualche mese è possibile se non probabile che l'immunizzazione conferita dal vaccino cali drasticamente. Ora qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi per quale motivo l'80 per cento della popolazione dovrebbe continuare a vaccinarsi per garantire a quel 20 per cento che se ne frega le libertà economiche e sociali. Sinceramente anche basta. Si torni pure in lockdown. Io posso lavorare anche da casa,* i portuali e molti altri che vanno in piazza a protestare non so.*



Loro (e non solo loro) hanno lavorato anche in piena pandemia,sai che dramma,eppure ora sono obbligati ad esibire un certificato per entrare a lavoro.

Ah,e sull'80% che si continuerà a vaccinare,quale sarebbe il problema ?
Ti sei vaccinato 1 volta,ti sei vaccinato una 2 volta,quale saebbe il problema di vaccinarti una 3 volta ?
Tu,vaccinato,sapevi benissimo che non sarebbe stata solo 1 puntura isolata ma sarebbe andata avanti per mesi,forse per anni (?)


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto predetto su queste pagine in estate. Abbiamo scritto più volte che sarebbe stato un ottobre caldissimo. Il meglio deve ancora venire.


Comunque si parla di proroghe come se fosse una cosa piovuta dal cielo, sono 2 mesi abbondanti che si parla di obbligo gp nelle aziende, svegliarsi oggi con le proroghe è ridicolo.. Stamattina un collega si è lamentato che non trovava farmacie x i tamponi etc e il vaccino l'ha fatto da troppo poco x avere il gp.. Ma svegliarsi prima no??


----------



## Zlatan87 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Loro (e non solo loro) hanno lavorato anche in piena pandemia,sai che dramma,eppure ora sono obbligati ad esibire un certificato per entrare a lavoro.
> 
> Ah,e sull'80% che si continuerà a vaccinare,quale sarebbe il problema ?
> Ti sei vaccinato 1 volta,ti sei vaccinato una 2 volta,quale saebbe il problema di vaccinarti una 3 volta ?
> Tu,vaccinato,sapevi benissimo che non sarebbe stata solo 1 puntura isolata ma sarebbe andata avanti per mesi,forse per anni (?)


Ma che discorsi sono? ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate. Aumentano le bollette cosa faccio non le pago? possono fare il tampone ogni due giorni per lavorare o è troppo fastidioso? Negare che tanta gente può ora lavorare grazie ai vaccini è pura malafede!
Cosa credi? che a noi piace fare delle punture? Finchè ci sarà gente no-vax (che però fa le vaccinazioni ai figli piccoli eh, loro si) il virus non sarà mai debellato definitivamente; ma tant'è probabilmente avete ragione voi....


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche perchè sennò sarebbe la fine parliamoci chiaro..se 8 italiani su 10 la pensano in un modo e cambi le regole per far contenti quei 2 perchè fanno "casino" è un bel problema..
> 
> *io sono democratico e preferisco che tendenzialmente la ragione l'abbia la maggioranza,,anche se a volte sono nella minoranza anche io ma tant'è...*
> 
> io potrei non aver simpatia per nessuna religione ad esempio...ma se la maggioranza degli italiani vuole le chiese non pretendo che le eliminino..e non mi sembrerebbe giusto cercare di ottenerlo con la forza


Questo è IL PROBLEMA dell'era moderna, tutti tuttologi siamo diventati e non accettiamo più in nessun modo che in un istituzione democratica come è la nostra Repubblica si debba accettare la decisione della maggioranza quando questa differisce dalle nostre idee... è un esercizio di estrema intelligenza, equilibrio e moderazione, valori ormai caduti nel dimenticatoio, il problema è che gli stessi che non riescono a fare questo ragionamento non capiscono le implicazioni dell'anarchia che sfocia da questo comportamento... tralasciamo le scimmie urlatrici che inneggiano alla violenza nelle piazze quelle le capiscono le implicazioni e soffiano sul fuoco di proposito..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi sono? ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate. Aumentano le bollette cosa faccio non le pago? possono fare il tampone ogni due giorni per lavorare o è troppo fastidioso? Negare che tanta gente può ora lavorare grazie ai vaccini è pura malafede!
> Cosa credi? che a noi piace fare delle punture? Finchè ci sarà gente no-vax (che però fa le vaccinazioni ai figli piccoli eh, loro si) il virus non sarà mai debellato definitivamente; ma tant'è probabilmente avete ragione voi....



Ripeto,troppo facile trincerarsi dietro i "no vax"

Le regole vanno rispettate ? Certo,vanno rispettate,ma dal momento che il lavoro è sacro,tu non puoi impedire a me di entrare a lavoro,soprattutto se fino a ieri entravo tranquillamente e senza alcun controllo.

Ma vi rendete conto che siamo l'unico paese al mondo a dover esibire il greencazz per entrare a lavoro ? Ma li aprite gli occhi ?
Lo vedete che stanno manifestando anche le persone munite di greenpass e anche quelle vaccinate ?
Il virus non sarà mai debellato ? Caspita,allora le virostar ci hanno sempre preso per il cùl parlando dell'immunità di gregge. 
Cosa vuoi , che si vaccini il 100% della popolazione ? Torna nella realtà


----------



## Zlatan87 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ripeto,troppo facile trincerarsi dietro i "no vax"
> 
> Le regole vanno rispettate ? Certo,vanno rispettate,ma dal momento che il lavoro è sacro,tu non puoi impedire a me di entrare a lavoro,soprattutto se fino a ieri entravo tranquillamente e senza alcun controllo.
> 
> ...


Ah se ragionassero tutti come te l'immunità di gregge la salutiamo. Ma per fortuna non è così...
Caspita un certificato per lavorare? ma scherziamo? e la mia libertaaaaahhhh?!
pure iscriverti in palestra devi portare un certificato, vedi tu.
Andate pure avanti a fare tamponi a manetta (spero li mettano a 500 euro l'uno così non c'è la coda in farmacia), di rispondere ai tuttologi ne ho piene le scatole e non ci perdo manco più tempo. 

Forza Milan!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Ah se ragionassero tutti come te l'immunità di gregge la salutiamo. Ma per fortuna non è così...
> Caspita un certificato per lavorare? ma scherziamo? e la mia libertaaaaahhhh?!
> pure iscriverti in palestra devi portare un certificato, vedi tu.
> Andate pure avanti a fare tamponi a manetta (spero li mettano a 500 euro l'uno così non c'è la coda in farmacia), di rispondere ai tuttologi ne ho piene le scatole e non ci perdo manco più tempo.
> ...



Già che paragoni il certificato per la palestra al lavoro... per carità  
Un certificato che durante la pandemia (con 1000 morti al giorno) non era necessario.
Un certificato che fino a ieri,con 40 morti e solo 2600 nuovi casi,non era necessario.
Però oggi si,cazzarola se è necessario,è vitale garantire la sicurezza nei luoghi di lavoro!Sicurezza che il certificato non garantisce.
Dai su,ti lascio nelle tue convinzioni.

"AAAAAhhhh,se solo avessimo il 100% dei vaccinati"
...poi ti guardi intorno e vedi paesi (a te molto vicini e con abbondanti flussi migratori verso l'italia) con il 3-4% di popolazione vaccinata.
Però il problema sono questi maledetti (10%?) no vax italiani che non vogliono la punturina !
Che siano dannati,rischiamo che questo 10% crei una nuova super mega potentissima variante che ci manderà a gambe all'aria e torneremo tutti in lockedouuun !


----------



## carlocarlo (15 Ottobre 2021)

ma perche dall'obbligo del green pass (che anche a me non piace) si finisce a parlare di vaccini inutili, 1,2,3,4 punture ecc ecc.

l'obbligo del green pass è un cosa per me folle, e sarei pure andato a protestare, ma lo stare insieme alla gente che senza nessuna competenza critica i vaccini me ne fa stare a lavoro.

anche perche senza i vaccini, 12 mesi fa, eravamo praticamente in lookdown, criticando scuole e altro. ora possiamo andare in 50mila al san siro.

per me, il green pass obbligatorio e folle quanto la decisione di non vaccinarsi.


----------



## Zlatan87 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Già che paragoni il certificato per la palestra al lavoro... per carità
> Un certificato che durante la pandemia (con 1000 morti al giorno) non era necessario.
> Un certificato che fino a ieri,con 40 morti e solo 2600 nuovi casi,non era necessario.
> Però oggi si,cazzarola se è necessario,è vitale garantire la sicurezza nei luoghi di lavoro!Sicurezza che il certificato non garantisce.
> ...


Eh caro amico purtroppo per te vivi in Italia (ma puoi sempre fare il tuo tampone ed andare a vivere all'estero eh), però lasciami dire una cosa e poi chiudo e ti lascio alle tue idee.
Almeno qui in Italia è grazie agli sfigati che hanno fatto la punturina che adesso sono aperti bar, negozi, aeroporti, ecc. e tante persone sono tornate a lavorare. siamo praticamente in una condizione quasi normale. E questo non di certo grazie allo Spirito Santo.
Ciao carissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Già che paragoni il certificato per la palestra al lavoro... per carità
> Un certificato che durante la pandemia (con 1000 morti al giorno) non era necessario.
> Un certificato che fino a ieri,con 40 morti e solo 2600 nuovi casi,non era necessario.
> Però oggi si,cazzarola se è necessario,è vitale garantire la sicurezza nei luoghi di lavoro!Sicurezza che il certificato non garantisce.
> ...


Vabbè allora lasciamo questo 10-15% di non vaccinati e viviamo liberi grazie al restante 85-90% di persone che per il bene pubblico hanno fatto il proprio dovere, ora, almeno avete la decenza di ringraziare quel 85% di persone invece di trattarle da "pecoroni"? Esclusi poi i soggetti non vaccinati x problemi di salute gli altri possiamo ammettere che hanno agito da zecche? Poi fate quello che volete ma almeno il buon senso di tenere un profilo basso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Eh caro amico purtroppo per te vivi in Italia (ma puoi sempre fare il tuo tampone ed andare a vivere all'estero eh), però lasciami dire una cosa e poi chiudo e ti lascio alle tue idee.
> Almeno qui in Italia è grazie agli sfigati che hanno fatto la punturina che adesso sono aperti bar, negozi, aeroporti, ecc. e tante persone sono tornate a lavorare. siamo praticamente in una condizione quasi normale. E questo non di certo grazie allo Spirito Santo.
> Ciao carissimo.



Carissimo,ma tu continui a parlarmi di punturine quando io parlo contro questo abominio di greenpass.
A te sembra normale cedere al ricatto ed esibirlo per entrare a lavoro,a me no.
Ripeto,la manifestazione di oggi è contro il greenpass,non contro il vaccino,per chi si vuole vaccinare l'hub è aperto,non sprangato e assediato da manifestanti contrari al vaccino.

P.S Anche negli altri stati la situazione sta tornando alla normalità , e sai cosa ? Nonostante una % minore di popolazione vaccinata,gli altri stati hanno rimosso quasi tutte le restrizioni.

*E senza l'abominio del greenpass* per lavorare,che è il solito ricatto tutto italiano !


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Già che paragoni il certificato per la palestra al lavoro... per carità
> Un certificato che durante la pandemia (con 1000 morti al giorno) non era necessario.
> Un certificato che fino a ieri,con 40 morti e solo 2600 nuovi casi,non era necessario.
> Però oggi si,cazzarola se è necessario,è vitale garantire la sicurezza nei luoghi di lavoro!Sicurezza che il certificato non garantisce.
> ...


Se oggi ci sono 40 morti e 2600 casi e non il disastro dello scorso anno fino a prova contraria è grazie alla campagna vaccinale ma sono d'accordo con @carlocarlo green pass e vaccini sono due temi che andrebbero affrontati separatamente.

Io stamani ho dovuto controllare il greenpass a dei colleghi e non mi è per niente piaciuto, non mi piace per niente questa situazione perchè mi mette a disagio francamente però la legge questa è e la rispetto, occhio però ad ironizzare sulle conseguenze del non vaccinarsi... il 10% vuol dire cmq milioni di persone, giusto ieri è tornata a casa una vicina di casa che si è fatta 10 giorni di casco, non era vaccinata perchè tra nuora medico che con il primogenito la invitava a vaccinarsi e seconda nuora no-vax dichiarata (impiegata d'ufficio) con secondogenito a seguito che la invitavano a non farlo ha scelto di ascoltare i secondi.

Un caso non fa la regola, ti dico solo che questa donna è in una condizione fisica davvero pietosa e i medici han riferito che mentre le mettevano il casco convinta di passare all'altro mondo si malediceva per non essersi vaccinata.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Ottobre 2021)

Si tende a dimenticare una cosa, ossia che ogni scelta politica implica scelta tra interessi confliggenti. 
Di fatto ci si trovava tra le seguenti alternative, ciascuna della quali implica un prezzo da pagare e degli interessi da sacrificare:
- lasciar correre il virus liberamente, con le conseguenze che sappiamo;
- chiudere di nuovo mezza italia;
- Green pass.

Non mi sento di biasimare il governo per aver scelto la terza strada, a prescindere dalle modalità sulle quali io stesso nutro diverse perplessità. 

Francamente trovo imperdonabile fare finti ragionamenti di principio sulla libbertahahaha etc. dimenticando totalmente l'eccezionalità del contesto.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Bravi, bravi ... continuate a scannarvi fra di voi, invece di scendere tutti uniti nelle piazze e ribaltare questi inetti al governo che tutti i santi giorni infiammano lo scontro.

Per me lo scontro è "fare le cose fatte bene" vs "degrado premeditato". Ma qui si continua a discutere di vagginih, dovere civicohhh, percentuali idiote e tamponamenti a catena.

"Facciamo come tutti!"
"Siamo un esempio!"

Un mucchio di [email protected], siamo costantemente nella peggiore situazione possibile, sempre e comunque. L'immunità è stata raggiunta, fine della storia.

Chissà che si inventeranno adesso questi criminali incapaci, sono sicuro che per allungare il brodo metteranno l'obbligo da far rispettare con le ronde armate, ma aspetteranno fino a quando saranno rimasti in 10 in tutto il paese a non essere vaccinati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Ottobre 2021)

Come sempre, riassumiamo: c'è una minoranza esigua (molto esigua) che fa moltissimo rumore ma che giustamente è presa in considerazione il giusto. La maggior parte dei riottosi cederanno all'idea di non avere lo stipendio a fine mese. Coloro che andranno avanti a protestare ad oltranza saranno una minima parte di questa esigua minoranza rumorosa. Io problemi non ne vedo, il paese ha già ampiamente dimostrato da che parte sta (ovvero quella della scienza e dei vaccini), vuoi per sincera adesione ideologica o per semplice necessità.
La guerra è finita, quella contro il virus ormai è vinta e sicuramente non grazie a coloro che hanno ampiamente dimostrato di non avere minimamente a cuore le sorti del paese e della società in cui vivono (e mi fermo, ma da dire ci sarebbe anche altro).
L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che una volta che i tassinari romani di turno (chi ieri ha visto la7 sa di cosa parlo) fanno ben capire che le parti più estreme della galassia no pass e no vax, una volta perso tutto, casa, lavoro per questa inutile battaglia con i mulini a vento saranno pronti a chissà quali azioni violente perché tanto non avranno nulla da perdere.
Non mi stupirei affatto di atti estremamente eclatanti contro politici e funzionari di alto, altissimo livello.
A quel punto, forse, qualcuno si svegliera e si deciderà finalmente a definire i no vax militanti per quello che sono, ovvero minaccia eversiva e con potenziale terroristico e di attentato alla salute pubblica da disinnescare quanto prima. Così qualcuno poi ci penserà due volte prima di diffondere falsità.

Ah, specifico: questo discorso vale per i no vax militanti, non per chi è sfavorevole al green pass a lavoro. Quella è un opinione legittima, spargere follie contro la vaccinazione non lo è.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Ah se ragionassero tutti come te l'immunità di gregge la salutiamo. Ma per fortuna non è così...
> Caspita un certificato per lavorare? ma scherziamo? e la mia libertaaaaahhhh?!
> pure iscriverti in palestra devi portare un certificato, vedi tu.
> Andate pure avanti a fare tamponi a manetta (spero li mettano a 500 euro l'uno così non c'è la coda in farmacia), di rispondere ai tuttologi ne ho piene le scatole e non ci perdo manco più tempo.
> ...


Illuso chi crede nell'immunita di gregge


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se oggi ci sono 40 morti e 2600 casi e non il disastro dello scorso anno fino a prova contraria è grazie alla campagna vaccinale ma sono d'accordo con @carlocarlo green pass e vaccini sono due temi che andrebbero affrontati separatamente.
> 
> Io stamani ho dovuto controllare il greenpass a dei colleghi e non mi è per niente piaciuto, non mi piace per niente questa situazione perchè mi mette a disagio francamente però la legge questa è e la rispetto, occhio però ad ironizzare sulle conseguenze del non vaccinarsi... il 10% vuol dire cmq milioni di persone, giusto ieri è tornata a casa una vicina di casa che si è fatta 10 giorni di casco, non era vaccinata perchè tra nuora medico che con il primogenito la invitava a vaccinarsi e seconda nuora no-vax dichiarata (impiegata d'ufficio) con secondogenito a seguito che la invitavano a non farlo ha scelto di ascoltare i secondi.
> 
> Un caso non fa la regola, ti dico solo che questa donna è in una condizione fisica davvero pietosa e i medici han riferito che mentre le mettevano il casco convinta di passare all'altro mondo si malediceva per non essersi vaccinata.



Non è ironia,è la realtà che fino a ieri ci raccontavano i vari virologi.
Fin dall'inizio della campagna vaccinale era stata già calcolata una buona % di persone che non si sarebbero sottoposte al vaccino.
Ora la campagna vaccinale è quasi giunta al termine (almeno per queste prime 2/3 dosi)
A detta dei virologi,l'immunità di gregge è stata raggiunta (anche se passata dal 70,al 75,al 80%),ora cosa vogliamo fare,inseguire i non vaccinati con la siringa in mano ?

Qualcuno morirà,altri prenderanno il virus in forma asintomatica,altri ancora finiranno in TI,ma non si dovrebbe arrivare a riempire nuovamente le terapie intensive e ripiombare nel 2020.

Il greenpass lo possono lasciare per cinema,teatri,bar,ristoranti,luoghi affollati,quello che volete,ma questa scempiaggine di inserirlo anche sul posto di lavoro deve essere rimossa alla svelta.


----------



## mil77 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Già che paragoni il certificato per la palestra al lavoro... per carità
> Un certificato che durante la pandemia (con 1000 morti al giorno) non era necessario.
> Un certificato che fino a ieri,con 40 morti e solo 2600 nuovi casi,non era necessario.
> Però oggi si,cazzarola se è necessario,è vitale garantire la sicurezza nei luoghi di lavoro!Sicurezza che il certificato non garantisce.
> ...


Il 10% di no vax non sono un problema fanno una libera scelta. Diventano un problema quando pubblicano sui social fake news per attirare più persone dalla propria parte, quando creano volontariamente problemi agli altri con manifestazioni anche violente, quando non vogliono fare nemmeno i tamponi....praticamente quando vogliono avere tutti i diritti e nessun dovere!.


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è ironia,è la realtà che fino a ieri ci raccontavano i vari virologi.
> Fin dall'inizio della campagna vaccinale era stata già calcolata una buona % di persone che non si sarebbero sottoposte al vaccino.
> Ora la campagna vaccinale è quasi giunta al termine (almeno per queste prime 2/3 dosi)
> A detta dei virologi,l'immunità di gregge è stata raggiunta (anche se passata dal 70,al 75,al 80%),ora cosa vogliamo fare,inseguire i non vaccinati con la siringa in mano ?
> ...


Perdonami ma, si è sempre criticata(a mio parere giustamente) la scelta di chiudere senza se e senza ma bar, ristoranti, teatri, cinema perché si diceva(giustamente) che il maggior numero di contagi avvenisse nei luoghi di lavoro e non in bar, ristoranti ecc e adesso vanno bene cautele maggiori in luoghi che prima non erano considerati(giustamente, sempre a mio parere) la causa principale della circolazione del virus?

I luoghi di lavoro devono essere il primo luogo in cui il virus deve avere possibilità prossime allo zero di entrare. Sia perché una fetta importante dei lavoratori italiani è nella fascia a più alto rischio ospedalizzazione, sia perché se in una piccola azienda ci sono 7 operai su 10 fermi, l’azienda chiude.
Io penso che il green pass non sia strumento utile allo scopo. L’unico strumento per ridurre il rischio di contagio e abbattere fino a percentuali prossime allo zero il rischio ospedalizzazione per gli over 50 è il vaccino.
Tuttavia noto che si criticano sia il green pass(giustamente) sia la vaccinazione obbligatoria, ma non si propongono alternative.
L’unica cosa certa è che 4,5 milioni di lavoratori over 50 non vaccinati sono una netta minoranza in percentuale ma in valore assoluto sono troppi.


----------



## vota DC (15 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Intanto, non so se è un caso, in Germania hanno il quadruplo dei nostri casi giornalieri


E ad agosto un terzo delle morti che in Italia che però raddoppiate con il freddo mentre in Italia si sono dimezzate nel giro di 24 ore in concomitanza con l'inizio delle amministrative. Prima finisce questa ridicola orchestra del Titanic e prima avremo dati veritieri, nel frattempo la fondazione gimbe sta denunciando che vengono somministrate sempre meno dosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è ironia,è la realtà che fino a ieri ci raccontavano i vari virologi.
> Fin dall'inizio della campagna vaccinale era stata già calcolata una buona % di persone che non si sarebbero sottoposte al vaccino.
> Ora la campagna vaccinale è quasi giunta al termine (almeno per queste prime 2/3 dosi)
> A detta dei virologi,l'immunità di gregge è stata raggiunta (anche se passata dal 70,al 75,al 80%),ora cosa vogliamo fare,inseguire i non vaccinati con la siringa in mano ?
> ...


Il punto è che serviranno probabilmente altri richiami, oggi nessuno lo può sapere, se mostri tolleranza verso chi non si vaccina va a finire che poi alla prossima dose si presenta metà gente.. È matematico avvenga..


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ci saranno un pò di proteste qui e là ma l'80% degli italiani è vaccinato, si svegliassero anche questi trogloditi e non succederebbe niente di male. Chi non lo può fare x questioni di salute che gli venga fornita qualche carta d'esenzione


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ho appena saputo che chi non può fare vaccino per questioni di salute gli danno comunque un green pass

Quindi quelli in piazza è gente che deve essere aiutata


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ripeto,troppo facile trincerarsi dietro i "no vax"
> 
> Le regole vanno rispettate ? Certo,vanno rispettate,ma dal momento che il lavoro è sacro,tu non puoi impedire a me di entrare a lavoro,soprattutto se fino a ieri entravo tranquillamente e senza alcun controllo.
> 
> ...


Domanda secca : Quindi quale sarebbe il piano segreto dietro all impedire a questa storia ? 
Quale sarebbe lo scopo ultimo dello stato ?


----------



## kekkopot (15 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, rendiamoci conto. Il governo che concede la grazia a perfetti sconosciuti arrivati da fuori e impone proibizioni per i cittadini della nazione, come se fossero degli eletti ai quali portare rispetto. Rispetto che evidentemente manca verso i ratti di fogna italioti. Non mi meraviglierei se importano a forza orde di immigrati non vaccinati per sostituire gente che è colpevole di rifiutare la logica assurda di questo scenario.
> 
> Io mi domando se la gente che sostiene questi banditi al governo non provi un minimo di vergogna. 'Sta roba non si è mai vista sulla faccia della Terra. Mai, nemmeno ai tempi dei barbari.
> 
> L'orrore proprio.


Ma chi li sostiene? Questi se la suonano e cantano da soli.

li avessero votati….. manco quello


----------



## Prealpi (15 Ottobre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ci saranno un pò di proteste qui e là ma l'80% degli italiani è vaccinato, si svegliassero anche questi trogloditi e non succederebbe niente di male. Chi non lo può fare x questioni di salute che gli venga fornita qualche carta d'esenzione


A prescindere da tutto, perché devi apostrofare in quel modo una persona che per sua libera scelta non vuole fare un vaccino che a tutti gli effetti non è obbligatorio, non è a titolo personale, ma questo modo di definire chi non la pensa come noi con atteggiamento denigrate non mi piace


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Intanto, le fonti sono discordanti. O meglio, nel caso di Trieste dicono che nessun porto è bloccato, mentre Puzzer ha detto che comunque 800 lavoratori sono fuori e i porti non sono in funzione. Mah....


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E ad agosto un terzo delle morti che in Italia che però raddoppiate con il freddo mentre in Italia si sono dimezzate nel giro di 24 ore in concomitanza con *l'inizio delle amministrative*. Prima finisce questa ridicola orchestra del Titanic e prima avremo dati veritieri, nel frattempo la fondazione gimbe sta denunciando che vengono somministrate sempre meno dosi.


Hai detto niente. Effettivamente, lo scorso anno, l'impennata vera e propria è iniziata dopo le regionali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Un meme per farsi due risate, forse non è proprio a tema, ma è talmente ìlare che vale la pena.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> A prescindere da tutto, perché devi apostrofare in quel modo una persona che per sua libera scelta non vuole fare un vaccino che a tutti gli effetti non è obbligatorio, non è a titolo personale, ma questo modo di definire chi non la pensa come noi con atteggiamento denigrate non mi piace


Con "questi trogloditi" intendo queste persone che scendono in piazza per creare disagi, fare guerriglia urbana, distruggere CGIL e affini ecc... non tutti quelli non vaccinati.
Ad ogni modo chi non si vuole vaccinare è perchè non ha ancora capito cosa è il Covid-19, cosa sono i vaccini a mrna, come funzionano nonostante sia più di un anno che glielo si spiega.
Se si vuole uscire dalla crisi, economica sanitaria e non solo, bisogna vaccinarsi, se non lo si vuole fare non bisogna lamentarsi men che meno dare la colpa agli altri. State frenando la ripresa.


----------



## Dexter (15 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo di raggiungere presto il 100% della popolazione vaccinata. Anzi, che dico, 120% con le terze dosi! Speriamo poi si possa tornare alla normalità


----------



## danjr (15 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per te che anziché discutere cerchi ripetutamente di provocare.
> Immagino non abbia molto senso ripetere per l'ennesima volta non è la paura di una puntura ma degli eventi avversi, tra cui la morte, che potrebbe causare e che ha causato, sebbene rari a livello statistico.
> Lo stecchino non viene infilato purtroppo solo nel caso ma fino a toccare il retro della faringe e non è per pochi secondi se devi ripeterlo continuamente a giorni alterni. Non si tratta di paura ma di fastidio e alla lunga anche di dolore (tralasciando poi il fatto che sono in corso alcuni studi per capire se i tamponi naso-oro-faringei possono aumentare il rischio di meningite trasportando i meningococchi dalla mucosa ai vasi sanguigni nel caso di piccoli traumi causati dal test; al momento sembrerebbe di no, speriamo la cosa sia confermata). Ora prosegui pure a provocare e a prendere in giro chi la pensa diversamente, se hai piacere nel farlo.


Amico mio, ho avuto il covid per un mese e in quel mese me ne sono fatti 6 di tamponi e sono ancora vivo. Mia madre ne fa uno ogni 15 giorni e da orami un anno ed è ancora viva. Capisco, eventualmente, il timore per il vaccino, ma anche sul tampone mi pare tutto esagerato. Poi magari siete (non dico te) tutti tatuati e patite dolori infiniti senza batter ciglio.


----------



## danjr (15 Ottobre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E ad agosto un terzo delle morti che in Italia che però raddoppiate con il freddo mentre in Italia si sono dimezzate nel giro di 24 ore in concomitanza con l'inizio delle amministrative. Prima finisce questa ridicola orchestra del Titanic e prima avremo dati veritieri, nel frattempo la fondazione gimbe sta denunciando che vengono somministrate sempre meno dosi.


Eh va beh, ma allora è tutto un complotto, inutile discutere di niente dai


----------



## cris (15 Ottobre 2021)

Son abbastanza sicuro che la situazione andra sfumando, daltronde 80% delle persone praticamente han altro a cui pensare, i media fan sembrare l’unico argomento della giornata ma le vite delle persone vanno avanti. 
Con tante persone che conosco, non si parla di argomenti relativi al covid da mesi ormai. Non dico che è acqua passata ma ormai a parte il dover metter la mascherina in alcune situazioni, non vedo grosse limitazioni alla vita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quanto vergognoso è la vita in diretta, che nei suoi talk invita tutta gente appecorata, senza alcun contraddittorio? Quanto? Ah c'è pure la Botteri vedo...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto vergognoso è la vita in diretta, che nei suoi talk invita tutta gente appecorata, senza alcun contraddittorio? Quanto? Ah c'è pure la Botteri vedo...


Ahahahah ora Matano ha interrotto la dottoressa, che diceva la sua sulla campagna vaccinale.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah ora Matano ha interrotto la dottoressa, che diceva la sua sulla campagna vaccinale.


No ma non siamo in dittatura ahahahah. Lui si stava innervosendo di brutto, visto ora in diretta. Lei diceva con termini tecnici, come avrebbe dovuto essere una giusta campagna vaccinale e lui ha interrotto l'inviata e l'intervistata dicendo che doveva intervistare altri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## mil77 (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## mil77 (15 Ottobre 2021)

La colpa è dei media che pompano tutto al massimo facendo spaventare le persone...era ovvio e scontato che non bloccavano nulla e creavano solo minimi disagi. Ma i media devono far notizia e ingigantiscono tutto di 1000 volte...esempio sarà caos trasporti: scuola di mia figlia (liceo) mette in dad a turno metà scuola 2 giorni e metà altri 2 giorni fino a mercoledì. Oggi visto che non c'è nessun caos trasporti nuova circolare e da domani tornano tutti in classe.


----------

